

MVNRepository Contains Malware? - kaeawc
http://mvnrepository.com/

======
kaeawc
[http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnost...](http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http%3A%2F%2Fmvnrepository.com%2F&client=googlechrome&hl=en-
US)

This says that "suspicious content was never found on this site within the
past 90 days", but also " third parties can add malicious code to legitimate
sites, which would cause us to show the warning message". Have there been
cases where new submissions to it have contained malicious code?

